
IBM Functional Genomics Platform – SDK Access to Genomics Data (+ Covid19 Data) - c0mpiler
https://ibm.biz/functional-genomics
======
c0mpiler
Genomic data for most Bacteria and Virus. \- Including up to date COVID19 data
tagged \- Genera, Genomes, Genes, Proteins, Domains, IPR, GO codes - all
linked

